# Fer exemples



## Eva Maria

Intento traduir "fer exemples" a la frase següent:

- Per assolir els conceptes de l’estadística és preferible ferexemples a partir d’una característica enquestada en el grup classe.
 
o

- Para dominar los conceptos de la estadística es preferible hacer ejemplos a partir de una característica encuestada en el grupo clase. 
 
Hi ha una altra manera de dir "hacer ejemplos"?
 
EM


----------



## betulina

Mmm, tinc la sensació que aquest "fer exemples" equival a "posar exemples" i en castellà diria "poner ejemplos".

Però espera altres respostes, si de cas.

Salut!


----------



## Eva Maria

betulina said:


> Mmm, tinc la sensació que aquest "fer exemples" equival a "posar exemples" i en castellà diria "poner ejemplos".
> 
> Però espera altres respostes, si de cas.
> 
> Salut!


 
Benvolguda Betulina,

És clar!!!! "Posar exemples"!!! 

I es pot saber perquè no se m'ha acudit a mi? Hahaha

Moltes mercès pel teu constant ajut, noia!

EM


----------



## Domtom

-


Eva Maria said:


> Intento traduir "fer exemples" a la frase següent:
> 
> - Per assolir els conceptes de l’estadística és preferible fer exemples a partir d’una característica enquestada en el grup classe.


 
Para conseguir los conceptos de la estadística, es preferible formar ejemplos a partir de una característica encuestada en el grupo clase.


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom said:


> -
> 
> 
> Para conseguir los conceptos de la estadística, es preferible formar ejemplos a partir de una característica encuestada en el grupo clase.


 
Dom T,

"Formar ejemplos" també és una opció interessant! Pero "poner ejemplos" que m'ha proposat Betulina ho trobo més adient per a un text escolar.

Mil gràcies i Bona nit!

EM


----------



## Domtom

-
D'altra banda, _assolir = dominar_? Jo diria que és _conseguir_, _alcanzar_.


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom said:


> -
> D'altra banda, _assolir = dominar_? Jo diria que és _conseguir_, _alcanzar_.


 
Dom, 

Sí, jo també ho pensava al principi, però amb tot el context en conjunt (que no he posat per no torturar-vos en excés amb un farragós paràgraf), es pot veure que es refereix a "dominar una matèria", en el cas concret de la frase, els exercicis d'estadístiques.

Moltes gràcies per preocupar-te de comentar-ho! Ets un encant!

EM


----------



## e.ma

¿Y "recoger ejemplos"? Como recoger datos...

[nuhst]


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> ¿Y "recoger ejemplos"? Como recoger datos...
> 
> [nuhst]


 
E.ma,

Ah, també! Però crec que el clàssic "poner ejemplos" em quedarà ideal en un tema escolar.

Gràcies i Bona nit!

EM

PS: Nunst!!!


----------

